# Liberty of London for Target!!!



## abbyquack (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey ladies and gents, Target's Liberty of London collection launched today! Did you score any goodies?

My hotel is conveniently located near a Target in Grand Rapids MI, so I popped over there today. They had a decent amount of stock- the only thing that was low were the bikinis, and I didn't even see a men's display, but everything else was there. 

I got:
Liberty of London for Target Pleated Dress - Jumper Print : Target

and
Liberty of London for Target Ruffle Neck Top - Pink Dunclare Print : Target

They are both adorable!! Some of the stuff I felt was a little too "hippy" for me- in fact, my mom said she thought she remembered LoL from the 70s, haha. Not sure if that's true, but it all looks like it could've been from that point! 

Anyways, I'm curious to see what you guys think of this collaboration!


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 14, 2010)

I took the day off just to go to Target and get stuff LOL and they didn't even have anything out WTF! I asked someone and they said it wouldn't be all out for like 2 days or something.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Wow that sucks! I heard that the men's stuff isn't out in a lot of stores (such as the one I went to), but the whole collection?! Wow! And it sold out online wayyy too quickly.


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Mar 15, 2010)

i went to one target in the area about an hour after they opened and there were some LOL-crazy ladies there!  it was funny... they all had their red carts *full* of stuff!!  haha  the employees were still putting stuff out when i was there, like opening the boxes on the floor and everything.  i picked up some stuff and wandered around the store looking at other stuff for probably almost an hour (i can spend days in target! haha) and they were STILL putting stuff out when i left.  

i ended up getting one of the only two watering cans they got in... i was most excited about getting that.  i also got the same shirt abbyquack got but in the teal/peacock print, 2 of the plastic glasses (thought they'd be cute to keep my eyeliners/lip liners/shadesticks in, we'll see), a blue floral cotton scarf (that was obviously WAY cheaper than the mac one!) and i got 2 of the ceramic canisters in a black and white floral print.  they were a little more pricey than the other stuff but they actually weren't plastic which i liked and seem to be pretty ok quality-wise.  i may try to take pics tomorrow to post! i'm excited about it all, its so cute!!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice haul!! It's all very cute. I almost got the teal peacock print shirt! I had it in my hands first, but then I figured the pink was more "me" but it was a hard decision! 

The house decor was adorable too, unfortunately most of it was gone today (yes, I went back, lol). But I did see a target employee carrying two of the teapots and they were so adorable! Too bad I don't have anything to do with them. 

Oh and I picked up another dress:
Liberty of London for Target Double Strap Dress - Mauverina Print : Target

It looks amazing on! Like, it looks cute on the hanger but even cuter when you wear it, because it just really hugs the body in all the right places. haha I dunno if that makes sense. But it's very flattering, though it made my boobs look tiny, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 15, 2010)

I managed to get one of the last 2 pairs of rainboots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the store. They had plenty of tops available but I didn't have time to decide. I wanted one of the handbags but they were out. I was disappointed to see that almost everything was sold out online...smh  Oh well, I'll just check back to see if it's been restocked.


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 15, 2010)

i just posted the pics of the stuff in target on my blog.
They had plenty of stuff. handbags, scarfs etc had not arrived yet.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 15, 2010)

I went again (yess I'm crazy! but it's right next door to my hotel, haha), and I saw the men's stuff this time- was I looking in the wrong place the last two times? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways I was gonna grab some boxers for my hubby, but I accidentally left my shopping basket in the dressing room area! grr..I totally forgot it. Well, there's always tomorrow morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also tried on that flowy peacock halter top dress- it was super cute, I like that it's got the long layer but opens up to a shorter layer. But the halter was kind of straining my neck, and so I felt it was a little uncomfortable...too bad! But I already got enough cute things from this collex, so I'm not too broke up about it.


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Mar 16, 2010)

ahh i just saw shimmergrass' blog pics... i don't know if my target just didn't get in the picture frames or if i just didn't find them, but i want one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they're so cute... hm, i may have to travel back there haha


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2010)

is this a limited line or will it be perm at target?


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 17, 2010)

It is limited, and I'm not sure if they'll be restocking any, so get what you want now!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

seriously! i need to check out my target! We might not have it here in Australia though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything is only in the US!BOOOOOO. so i can only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 over all the pictures you guys post! hahahhas


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 17, 2010)

i passed on a lot of stuff, like bedding, kitchen ware - i'm trying to save up for my vacation in may! but i did get this dress:

Liberty of London for Target Ruffle Halter Dress - Multi Color Sixty Print : Target

i love the colors and well, just everything about it. definitely going to be rockin' it a lot this spring/summer!

i also tried this one on: 

Liberty of London for Target Double Strap Dress - Mauverina Print : Target

it fit weirdly on me, though, so i didn't get it.


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

I cannot wait to get back to the states. I miss shopping at Target!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

i am hoping to go to target when in Florida in may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd love to pick up a couple of items from this collection. cheap but beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2010)

I went to the 1st day of preview sale and only got the trench coat, everything else I wanted was sold out (the sale was supposed to be 3 days but they had to close on the 2nd day because they sold out of everything).  

On the release day Sunday I arrived 1/2 hour after the store opened and they had not finished putting everything out, but when they did all household stuff sold out within the hour (it was a little crazy!).  The store in the Bronx didn't get everything so we never even got a chance to purchase the mugs, teapot or canisters. 

I got the floral dress (which is too big on me & will have to return/exchange it), 2 pillows, 2 picture frames and a peacock ruffle neck top.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok so by now you'd think this entire collection would be sold out...right? Well, I am passing through North Dakota, and stopped at Target in Fargo, and OMG they had EVERYTHING still! I got a duffle bag that I didn't even know about the first time around (!!) and some super cute stationary- so excited! Anyways just thought I'd share my excitement!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Ok so by now you'd think this entire collection would be sold out...right? Well, I am passing through North Dakota, and stopped at Target in Fargo, and OMG they had EVERYTHING still! I got a duffle bag that I didn't even know about the first time around (!!) and some super cute stationary- so excited! Anyways just thought I'd share my excitement!_

 
That's awesome. I'm glad you got what you wanted.

I still want the piggy bank from there.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought this dress the other day.

Liberty of London For Target 2-Fer Halter Dress - Black Dunclare Print : Target

I think it'll be a nice spring/summer dress to wear when I'm out and about.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm soo glad my store has EVERYTHING in stock! I didn't even bother going last month because I thought it would be all sold out..but my store never runs out of anything, I guess. LOL


----------

